# AMD overdrive wrong readings problem



## sukesh1090 (Sep 13, 2011)

i have installed amd overdrive 3.2 and already tried 4.0.4(latest)i am having the same problem with both of them.overdrive shows my vcore as 1.4@ load and 1.025 @ idle and temperature as 51C @ idle also wrong NB voltage readings(1.1V) but my actual values are 0.864@idle,1.25@ load(which i set in my bios) and temperature idle @37-38C and load @ 56-57C and NB volt is 1.275V.why overdrive is showing wrong readings when it shows other readings correctly.

Note:I used cpuz,hw monitor and hwinfo for knowing correct readings.i have attached a screen shot.


----------

